

Should I use a Twitter profile widget on my startup's landing page? - nurey

My startup company, as many others', has an associated twitter account. I am debating whether the landing page should feature the last 3 tweets. I see some web sites doing this. Is this still in vogue?
======
Futur1st
I'm debating the same thing...it's either that or just a follow link icon. If
you don't tweet often I would def leave "last 3" off

------
_pius
I don't think it matters much, truthfully. Your startup won't live or die
based on this decision.

